# Best drywall layout / pattern for 9' high walls



## why me? (Dec 24, 2006)

I am going to be doing a large drywall project at a family cabin. The structure was recently moved and placed on a newly constructed basement. Based on the dimensions and orientation of the stairwell, it looks like standard 4x8 sheets is all we can get down the stairs. I have a couple of questions:

1. I have always hung drywall horizontally for 8 foot ceiling rooms, and usually vertically for anything shorter than that. These walls, from slab to joists, are just over 8 1/2 feet. With that dimension, either way I hang, I will end up with an extra 7 inches to fill. What is the best method to deal with that? I will do a final check to see if we can get 54" wide sheets down there, but it would be tricky. Plus, none of the suppliers close to the cabin carry 54" widths.

2. We are also doing the ceilings. I have not done ceilings before (I have helped hang, but never planned the process). Am I better off hanging the ceiling first, and then butting the walls to the ceiling, or do I hang the walls first? We will have a lift to use.


----------



## steve1234 (Sep 13, 2007)

not a pro so the following is worth what you paid for it......

I would try to get the 54" side sheets down there. That is a no go, I would hang the 48"'s horizontal top and bottom. Then fill the 7" gap in the middle. This makes the finishing easier as the one big seam is at an easy to reach height. As for the ceiling, do it first, then butt the wall sheets up to the ceiling.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

from what i gather drywall, is made to be installed just like osb, perpendicular to the mounting surface. either way you do this there will be a butt joint if you can't get 54s the previously mentioned idea of putting it in the middle only has 1 drawback, you have a taper to butt seam to fill on 2 sides. putting the short piece on top only gives you one butt to taper seam since the other side will having the ceiling against it. putting the short piece on the bottom has the same effect. the middle would be the easiest place to work on but it adds taping work. if it were me i would probably put it on top if for no other reason than taping wouldn't be too bad since i would come off the ceiling corner joint, down across the butt joint and have one flat fill area that came off the ceiling down roughly 21" this if figuring your butt is 7" down from the top. the whole thing could blend down and the joint should disappear.


----------

